# HELP - First hot smoke, Beef Short Ribs.



## slimjimuk (Jun 17, 2016)

So my local has properly hooked me up with 3.4kgs (7.5lbs) of Beef Ribs.

These things look crazy!

Just under 30cm x 20cm x 4-10cm

Few questions......

1) Should I cut these in half, length ways (or any other way) and let me do two (or more) hot smokes?
Want to feed 4 of us for Sunday lunch (guess I will be getting up at 4am to start smoking!) and thinking this may well be way too much meat for us. The butchers have said they will cut it any way I like.

2) Should I remove the membrane on the bone side, seen in one of the pics?

3) Should I trim off the extra fat on the corner of the bone side, seen in one of the pics?

4) How long do people guestimate this size will take on a WSM 47?
(Guessing it SHOULD just about fit whole on a 47?)

Maybe a daft size for my first ever cook but I just couldn't say no at £20. ‪#‎GoBigOrGoHome‬













1stBeefRibs_2.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 17, 2016


















1stBeefRibs_3.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 17, 2016


















1stBeefRibs_4.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 17, 2016


















1stBeefRibs_5.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 17, 2016


















1stBeefRibs_6.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 17, 2016


















1stBeefRibs_7.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 17, 2016


















1stBeefRibs_1.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 17, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2016)

They are very inconsistent in thickness. Based on the thick end, two bones is a typical adult serving. But there is very little meat on the other three ribs. Those 3 probably will be enough for another serving. The biggest issue is the thin end will be overcooked before the thick end is done. I would separate into two portions and start the thicker piece an hour earlier than the thin piece. Hard to say how long, at 121°C maybe 6 hours on the thin end and 7 on the thick end. This also depends on whether you want some chew or fall off the bone. Foiling after 3-4 hours with some flavorful liquid will speed the cook and tenderizing...JJ


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 20, 2016)

If anyone wants to know how my first smoke went... please have a look here. :)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/248146/newbies-mad-beefshorties-weekend-roller-coaster-atgni


----------

